# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  12 wk Sustanon 250 cycle

## dk_001

Just finished my 12th week of Sustanon 250 only.
250mg every Monday & Thursday.

Lifts increased but nothing too drastic, weight gain however I was very impressed with.

*Before Stats*
Height: 6ft 4
Weight: 205lbs
Bodyfat%: 13%

*After Stats*
Height: 6ft 4
Weight: 224lbs
Bodyfat%: 14%

I seem to be carrying a bit of water as expected. Beginning PCT in 2 weeks.

Nolva - 40,20,20,20
Clomid - 100,50,50,50


And now the challenge of putting together a solid diet and keeping gains! :7up:

----------


## copenhagen

nice bro- i would say thats a solid cycle. hell yeah gotta keep those gainz

----------


## verino

19lbs not to bad!

----------


## oldschoolfitness

good job!! love those sust gains myself. which kind did you run?

----------


## matty boy

i just stared a cyle of sustanon 270....and this is my first time ever doing the jucie..and iam shooting 810mg a week is that to much...it only my first week no gains yet???plz let me know thank u

----------


## matty boy

everytime i read these blogs everyones on 250 and only taken 500mg a week....i only weigh 175 trying to get to 200lbs at 175 my flat bench is 280 for 2 times thats m max if i can get to 200 i will easy be rep315...hopefuly it works

----------


## dk_001

Matty boy: You will start to notice gains around weeks 3-5. Mine came in at week 3 and kept steady gaining till around week 8 where I hit a bit of a brick wall then they started to raise again two weeks after.

Remember just eat lots. My calorie intake was up at around 4200cal :Haha:

----------


## gym_junki

lol don't kno for some stupid reason I don't like sus or test e I just love short esters I like to c the gains straight away. but 19pounds that's good man I might have to give it a try. What type of sus were u using?

----------


## dk_001

It was global anobolics sustanon 250. I believe an UGL

----------


## matty boy

thank u so you think what iam takeing is correct amount for a newbie.....

----------


## stevey_6t9

any pics

----------


## matty boy

for sum reason every night after i shoot when i fall a sleep i get up in the middle of the night freezing my ass off....no fever but when i fall back to sleep i wake up in da morr..i covered in sweat is this normal when useing this stuff????

----------


## matty boy

iam i takeing the right amount?? 810mg\per week? and G p is real right?

----------


## matty boy

please if anyone can give me sum info on this???thank u

----------


## gym_junki

I think 810 mg a week for a first cycle is abit too much people wouldn't even go that much on a second. about u waking up at night in swet is normal. post up some piks of before and now.

----------


## matty boy

thank you..

----------

